

My Challenge: From Service Business to Product Business in 1 Year - pietere
http://blog.eerlings.com/index.php/2013/02/20/my-challenge-from-service-business-to-product-business-in-1-year/

======
jerrya
Why are there so many posts about people selling ebooks? Is there truly an
enormous market for these ebooks? Do Klout scores go up with ebooks?

Should I be writing an ebook?

~~~
pietere
This post is not about ebooks, but yes i believe strongly in ebooks: they are
products, relatively easy to make, and high margins

------
pietere
I'm looking for people that did the same: convert their service business into
a product business. Anyone?

~~~
jamesdeer
I did it, well sort of.

My wife and I own a digital agency (deerdigital.com). We found a pain within
the agency, built a product around it, and 6 months later we have a new start-
up that has a few hundred paying customers and is growing about 7% week on
week (gathercontent.com).

We decided to continue with the service business by giving more responsibility
to employees, and having one of them buy in and becoming the CEO. We're no
longer involved in the day-to-day ops and meet once or twice a year for high-
level strategy planning. Best decision ever.

~~~
pietere
James, great! Those are stories I'm looking for. I'd like to blog post about
your story on my blog (<http://blog.eerlings.com/>), would you mind an email
interview?

